# Strato-vServer: SSH Login mit nicht-root-Nutzer



## expone (19. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich würde gerne auf meinem Strato vServer einen Nutzer einrichten, mit dem es möglich ist, sich per SSH oder SFTP einzuloggen.

Mit den durch PLESK erstellten Nutzern habe ich keinen Zugriff. Ich sehe auch keine Möglichkeit dies in PLESK zu ändern.

Deshalb wollte ich nun einen neuen Nutzer erstellen. Ich habe also einen solchen mit useradd angelegt.

Leider wird der Login verweigert.

Rückmeldung vom Server:
Access denied
No supported authentication methods left to try!

Muss ich den User zu einer bestimmten Gruppe hinzufügen oder den Nutzer in eine Konfigurationsdatei eintragen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## SpiderZLS (19. März 2008)

Hallo,
soweit ich weiß gibt es unter Plesk irgendwo die Möglichkeit dem User den Login per SSH zu erlauben und auch die Login shell festzulegen...schau doch mal in die Plesk doku
da steht das garantiert drinn...

http://www.parallels.com/de/products/plesk/docs/


----------

